# Less Smell!!



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

Ok, I'm going back to school and it makes me nervous so I'm trying to be cautious. I was gonna get some bismuth but I didn't like the idea of taking it long term. I read somewhere that it's not good to do so. So I wondered if there was a natural alternative to bismuth. What I found was a supplement called yucca. It is used to deodorize animals, etc. I have been taking a large dose of tablets and I have to say my flatulence and poop does not have the odorific something that makes me tremble inside. it is actually working people! If you are desperate, go to your local health food store. Oh yeah, I'm also taking probiotics. Please get some of those too. In the past I ran into a product that contained yucca, chlorophyll and probiotics called whiff. It is a fecal deodorizer. I didn't buy it but after reading about yucca I figured the manufacturer of that product was really onto something so I'm taking probiotics with it. I take probiotics by themselves in the morning, but then after every meal, I take lots of yucca and lots of probiotics. It is working. I have control of how much of each I take. If you want to just order from the whiff guy, here's the website address http://www.takeawhiff.com. $15 for 60 capsules.Can ya believe it? I hope it works for others and doesn't WEAR OFF! Good Luck. Should be two weeks before you notice a real change. To check I fart under the covers then dive underneath. eww I know. I'd rather I check it than someone else.


----------



## SoLo Dina (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info Yolo. I'll give it a try. Sure haven't got anything to lose. Keep us updated and let us know if it continues working.


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

Both yucca and bismuth bind ammonia. I'm gonna try find other vitamins and herbs that bind ammonia.Maybe I can rotate them for safe measure, to keep them working. Also, you could probably take bismuth as well if you want to try that. Or rotate it every 3 months or so with bismuth to keep from taking it for very long periods. Whatever works.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Everything I found on Yucca says it is is an anti-inflammatory or joint pain. Nothing about smell. Maybe it is the chlorophyll that is helping you.Anyway I hope it continues to works. ((((((((HUGGERS))))))))) Joyce


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm not using the chlorophyll product and here are some things I found on yucca."Yucca extracts are extensively used for ammonia and odor control in pig and poultry-raising facilities and in dog and cat foods. Yucca saponins, and perhaps other components of yucca as well, have ammonia-binding activity. When added to the diet, yucca saponins pass through the digestive tract unabsorbed and are excreted in the feces. In the excreta, the yucca components bind to ammonia and certain other odiferous compounds and prevent them from being released into the air.Yucca helps to reduce odors arising from stools and urine."Sadly, it most often comes up with something on animals. While chlorophyll is always billed as the antistink pill. I tried chlorophyll way back when and only wish that I'd heard of yucca instead, which is actually working.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for the recommendation, yolo. I think I'll try it. What have I got to lose? At the moment I'm using chlorophyll as well as another supp (mushroom base) which is touted for body odour, but can't say they're working.Interesting that it is suggested to watch the diet, especially to cut back on red meat.


----------



## AchtungBaby (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Yolo,Thank you so much for the info. I tried Chlorophyll that made my gas stink like sewer water, Peptobismol was toxic after a while and increased my C. Charcoal absorps everthing else than gas smell. I started taking probiotics with reuteri but I also have a much better job now that reduces my stress/gas level. It's a major difference.You give me hope that something will work.


----------



## 20096 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi - I'm the "Whiff guy" and I just wanted to let you know that I have had multiple IBS customers who have written me to say that not only has Whiff successfully mitigated odor for them, but other IBS symptoms have lessened. That's all the information I have, but I thought it would be worth sharing with you.Steve


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

> quote:"Yucca extracts are extensively used for ammonia and odor control in pig and poultry-raising facilities and in dog and cat foods. Yucca saponins, and perhaps other components of yucca as well, have ammonia-binding activity. When added to the diet, yucca saponins pass through the digestive tract unabsorbed and are excreted in the feces. In the excreta, the yucca components bind to ammonia and certain other odiferous compounds and prevent them from being released into the air.Yucca helps to reduce odors arising from stools and urine."


I will look for Yucca next time I go to the health food store. THANKS, I hope this works


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

I do too Joycein.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Tell you what Steve the Whiffmaster...I say put your money where your mouth is. If you were to offer free one-month samples to the posters here, and your product actually works, I think you would have customers for life. Barring that, I am not going to just drop some cash on another possible gimmick.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Good answer Snooker.







Whiffmaster







Bet he can whiff out that green stuff in your back pocket too.


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

I swear I'm not in on some gimmick. Yucca comes by itself in any health food store. So do probiotics. My concern is completely with the odors. If that product works, it's neither here nor there for me. I've never tried it. And if it did, Steve, you would have lifetime buyers here.


----------



## 13974 (Aug 18, 2005)

Dear Yolo, please can you tell us more about yucca- how long have you been on it and is it still working- have you given it a really good test? You mention you take a lot how many capsules do you take each day and when? What brand did you use?Arnie if by mushroom extract you mean Odex capsules champingon extract - dont wats eyour money- I got these from the US which was expensive not only do they not work they make LG much worse I guess becuase mushrooms are naturally very high in yeast especially dired mushroom extract like this stuff.I also think chlorophyll is a bit of a waste of time and because it can provoke intestinal contractions and diareah it also can often make things worse!Snookered as always is funny and right to the point in his answer- I hope it gets us some free samples!! I for one wont be trying any product with FOS as they say this will lead to more G- no thanksHas anyone from teh southern hemipehre tried the reutri probiotics and did it work -Kim


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

What kind of probiotics do you think work and which ones do not work so we can avoid. Will go ahead and purchase the Yucca myself and see what happens. Who knows?? It's only $15.00. A small price to pay for all the other so called remedies we have bought. I'm still taking Devrom and it's more expensive because you have to take so many. But the way I see it if you can help deodorize somewhat down there it has to help some. common sense


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome sola


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

Ok, tend to overdo things when it comes to the odor. So I'm somewhat embarassed to say how much I take.Yucca: Nature's way brand. I don't know if it's the best or not. They are certified as 490 mg each. I take 3 with each meal. That's a lot. After a while I will probably lessen it or not. We'll see. My nerves are really affecting how I'm using these. I think that's individual and that's why right now I'm just taking it day by day. I bet I could find cheaper prices online to help me with how many I take. Probiotics: I am taking the Flora Source brand. I am somewhat sure of these because I'm a member at Consumerlab.com and supposedly they test different brands and see if the probiotics actually make it through the intestines etc. Flora Source passed the test and has like 16 different strains in it. I only take one in the morning when I wake up (the recommended dose) and one with each meal (extra). It costs around $30 for 60 capsules. For all the more I might earn without this problem I see it as a good tradeoff. They claim they tested 18 different brands. None of these contain reuteri. Here are some others they have listed:Vitamin WorldÂ® Naturally Inspiredâ„¢ Milk Free AcidophilusVital Life Vital-Immune Biotic Probiotic Supplement, Complete Non-Dairy Combination of Microorganisms (vegetarian capsule)Trader Darwin'sâ„¢ For the Survival of the Fittest LiveBacÂ® Acidophilus,The Premier Probiotic Culturelleâ„¢ with Lactobacillus GGPuritan's PrideÂ® Inspired By Natureâ„¢ Potent Acidophilus Supplement with Pectin Puritan's PrideÂ® Inspired By Natureâ„¢ Milk Free AcidophilusNutriliteÂ® IntestiFlora Dietary Supplement Nature MadeÂ®, Acidophilus Dietary Supplement, 500 Million Live Cells Per TabletEnzymatic Therapy Natural MedicinesÂ® Acidophilus Pearlsâ„¢ with Patented True Deliveryâ„¢ Technology Country LifeÂ® Hypoallergenic, Milk-Free Power-Dophilusâ„¢ Dietary SupplementI don't know how much these cost I'm sure some are more expensive than others. I never noticed the milk free. maybe it's better for those with IBS or NOT. Does anyone know? I didn't know nor do I know now if the others have milk in them. Too bad consumerlab doesn't recommend a brand of yucca but I'm sure they are fine. Also, I'm thinking of saturating myself with yucca as it's available somewhere in liquid form. Emotions will cause me to overdo this. yes, it is still working but it's only been a little over 2 weeks.Oh yeah Joycein, I think it is helping my knee joints because it doesn't hurt as much when I walk up or down stairs. That's a side benefit I welcome.


----------



## 20096 (Jan 15, 2006)

I purposely priced Whiff at a reasonable level ($15 a bottle) so that instead of being an elite supplement, it would be accessible to everyone.Look, I can certainly understand why some in the IBS community might shy away from a sort of goofy name like "Whiff," suspecting a gimick, but I very much wanted to make the product memorable for the general public (in my efforts to get people to use it just like they courteously use underarm deodorant).All that said, I have invested a great deal of money and *many* years of my life trying to get Whiff to market. If you feel it's fair to pay for the product, then I certainly welcome your business whether it's to try it or for life.As far as FOS goes, I'm sure you already know this, but it's a great fermentable substrates for Lactobacillus and Bifidobacterium in the GI tract. If you want to add a probiotic to Whiff, to actually add Lactobacillus and Bifidobacterium, then the combination is probably the ideal one. For any of you who have not read the various information on the Whiff website (http://www.takeawhiff.com), it might be interesting and/or worthwhile to you.I created Whiff to make the world a less smelly place. I'm not a hard-sell kind of guy, so again if you decide to buy Whiff, then I welcome you. If my product can be of help to you as IBS sufferers, then I am truly glad to have helped.All the best,Steve


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll B Snookered. LOL. Just as subtle as ever. Actually it's not such a silly dea to offer some sort of special offer, even a freebie. Digestive Advantage did it.KimKim, the supp I am using is not Odex, but I guess it's similar. I never have mushrooms normally because of yeast, but I know that Garden of Life use a mushroom extract in some of their products which are used by people to combat candida albicans, so maybe it depends on what form it is or the processing used. As for your question about Reuteri, I can get it from a mail order company in NZ. Unfortunately, it was out of stock when I made enquiries a couple of weeks ago, but I'll get some as soon as it is available.Yolo, I'm not sure from your posts whether you are actually using the Whiff product or making up your own ingredients. I think I'll put in an order for 3 containers and, if I don't detect any results from them, it will be curtains.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Whiff,There is no end to the number of people that suddenly pop out of the woodwork on this board and have a wonder product that they claim that works. I have been taken in more than once. The way I see it , if it really works we won't have to order thru the Internet, it will be available, like aspirin is, OTC in any good store.Joycein


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

yolo,I did not mean that it was not working for you, just surprised as how fast Whiffmaster found this board. As for the probiotics. My Healthy Trinity is $110.00 for 60 caps. but if it worked I wouldn't complain, but by itself it don't. I will try the Yucca and maybe the other stuff you are using. make my own wiff mix. Glad it helped the knees. You are right God is good.


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

Arnie I posted how much yucca (nature's made) and probiotics (flora source) that I use. I have never taken Whiff.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification, yolo. I'm like you too - I go to extreme measures to try to wipe out the odours. Also thanks for the Consumer Lab info. I'll keep that in mind when I next want to order some probiotics, and I really have tried so many of them.


----------



## 13974 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yolo thanks so much for posting the information on yucca- Ive ordered some into my health food store- lets all try it and report back the results (good and bad results). Sorry to embarrass you by asking about the quantity sometimes I think I am immune to shame as nothing is as bad as LG! But then after the cottonball disaster of a few weeks back I was reminded that this condition is unbearable. Short story the cotton ball idea is a load of rubbish and doesnt work at all. Still Im alive and still trying. And it was worth a try I thanks everyone who helps with suggestionsArnie I was suspicious about getting the Reuteri from NZ because I wondered if they imported it from the US and if so is it still alive by the time it gets all the way to this side of the world! The company that makes it in the US wont export it to southern hemiphere for this very reason (it dies in transit without proper refrigeration) . Still if you find it works when you get it let us know the website. I am very skeptical about the mushroom stuff I would try the yucca first makes more sense to me and I had a really bad time on that mushroom extract


----------



## 19518 (Nov 22, 2005)

I think y'all are too hard on the Whiff guy here. I'm buying a bottle and I will report back in a few...15 dollars is fairly reasonable.


----------



## 20096 (Jan 15, 2006)

>surprised as how fast Whiffmaster found this boardUm, Yolo introduced Whiff to the board and then hits started showing up on my web stats so I checked it out...I apologize for not making that clear earlier as I do not mean to have "popped out of the woodwork" at you.I also came across the mushroom extract as possible ingredient for Whiff, but opted out because I wanted non-perishable ingredients that could occupy a shelf in a store (eventually) while still being effective.I do want to say that Whiff is *not* a magic elixer and must be combined with a reasonably non-smelly diet. I did have one customer contact me to say that he had not found any change in odor -- when I reviewed his diet with him, he revealed that he eats and entire head of brocolli each and every day. All the Whiff in the world isn't going to quell that sulfur load, I'm afraid!


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by kimkim:I also think chlorophyll is a bit of a waste of time and because it can provoke intestinal contractions and diareah it also can often make things worse! chlorophyll gave me more d and even made it all green and more lg. Waste of time and money too.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I tried the mushroon stuff too and it didn't seem to make any difference.AND I tried Oreagon oil and Grapefruit seed extract and a few other things that people said would worked. If anything it just kept adding to my problems. now I have Gerd with it all.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

I like the Whiffmaster. He don't take no #### (pun, intended)! Yo, Steve-o, I used the term "Gimmick" not because of the name, but because your first post was something along the lines of IBSers contacting you telling that it helped them. Usually this means someone is trying to run a scam. I am much more likely to buy a product called Whiff than a product called Boring Maybe Works Maybe Doesn't Anti-Fecal Odor Capsules. I did see buy 2, get the third free on the website, and it is only $15, so maybe it's worth a shot. I was wondering if you could grind up some pine needles for my batch. I want my poop to smell like a Christmas tree!


----------



## 13974 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Whiffy, can the parts be sold seprately? I mean seriously I would like to buy some yucca from you but I know chorophyll doesnt work In fact makes things worse and I react badly to fruit sugers - I dont want no FOS- can you sell yucca pure on you rsite please. Also how about a list of worst foods if diet is so important - if find any diet is bad but unfortunatley starvation is not an option


----------



## 20096 (Jan 15, 2006)

I've got a discussion diet at http://www.takeawhiff.com/diet.htm that might be helpful to you. But please do remember that Whiff was not invented for the purpose of mitigating IBS symptoms. I only got introduced to IBS by some customers.I'm not really in a position to sell components, but they are certainly out there to be bought. You want to search for "Yucca Schidigera" specifically. It's a plant that is native to the U.S. Southwest and is a "saponin" or a natural detergent. Second, I also found that the chlorophyll most often found on the market is derived from mulberry leaves and this source is *not* an effective deodorizer! I won't reveal my source, but research led me to use a particular kind of chlorophyll for Whiff that *is* effective.I understand that fruit sugars can indeed be IBS triggers, but I'm not clear in what amounts. Whiff has around 150 mg of FOS per cap if that is helpful information to you.StevePS - I'm afraid pine needles are out of season at the moment, Snookered, sorry ;-)


----------



## administrator (Aug 20, 2004)

Since this topic took a turn towards discussion of a product, it has been moved to the Products forum, but we have left the link in its original forum.Thank you! The Moderator Team


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Steve have you thought about adding zinc, that is suppose to help with odor too? I am thinking of ordering 2 bottles myself. Not that I am totally convinced it is the magic bullet I have been looking for. But because I am glad that someone is trying to find answers to our problem. So I will give it a try. I don't use credit card so will leave my Yahoo addy here. Joyceinoh_2003###yahoo.com Steve if you want to give me an address there, I will send a personal check for $30.00 for the 3 bottles and I take it no postage charge.Joyce


----------



## 19725 (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the Whiff tablets today. There are a few things that concern me. It says it might cause bloating, gas, diarrhea,or mild nausea in the first 10 to 14 days of use. These are some of the things I am trying to eliminate.Also says that the claims have not evaluated by the US Food & Drug Administration. Who tested these things, a bunch of monkeys?One last thing: "Fedcal ordor will begin to diminish within one month of every day use but will return if use is stopped". Hope this is not a scam but I not too confident right now.


----------



## 20096 (Jan 15, 2006)

All the information you've quoted is well articulated on the Whiff website. When one takes FOS or any prebiotic, it creates a fermentable substrate for Lactobacillus and Bifidobacterium in the gut. That process can cause some gas in *some* people, but not in all.A nutritional supplement label has to mention the *possibilities* of these kinds of things. And virtually every supplement on the market will include the exact words required by the FDA: "claims have not evaluated by the US Food & Drug Administration." That's because nutritional supplements fall under a category of food that is not required to go through extensive and very very expensive drug trials.When I was preparing to bring Whiff to market, I verified all this with the Northeast regional director of the FDA who noted that all of Whiff's ingredients have long been individually available on the open market as supplements in their own right. Not to mention that, as it says on the Whiff website, each has been used for centuries as food by various cultures around the world.Of course the fecal odor will return if use is stopped! How else would it work?Cheap seats, I wish you luck with Whiff. I hope it does work for you - please let me know how it's going, and please avoid the foods mentioned on the Whiff website as being odor causing.Steve


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome steve


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Steve, I imagine that most of us on this forum are seeking help with masking gas odors more than poop smells. Do you think it would help with general body odor too?I cannot do vegetarian because crucifers and allicins are lethal for me (and those around me) and beans make me fart too much as well. So I tend to have quite a lot of chicken and fish, with occasional red meat, and it sounds as if my diet would be counter-productive for taking your supplement. I can't see a way of changing my diet without losing heaps of weight. I avoid dairy and gluten, and it doesn't leave much else, though I suppose I could try to have a few whey drinks a day, if that would help.


----------



## 20096 (Jan 15, 2006)

Arnie, I'm afraid I am not any kind of IBS expert, so I can only tell you what I know about Whiff and the general effects of its contents. Definitely get rid of onions, though, because they create lots of very smelly gas, as do foods that are high in sulfer (e.g. brocolli). I've seen some gas-odor absorber products on the market such as Flat-D.com (I have NO connection with them), so that might be helpful to you.Steve


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

> quote:To check I fart under the covers then dive underneath. eww I know. I'd rather I check it than someone else.


That is unlike the guy who farts in bed and then pull the covers up over his wife's head.


----------



## 21169 (Jan 23, 2006)

Howdy, and; I am one of the newest members;I have suffered this hell since around 1979, losing many jobs and now finally my mind ... I was never instructed as to any help for my condition and I thought until just this very week - THAT I WAS THE ONLY ONE ... JUST ME ...I am surprised to see many suffer such, but; for me I started out quick and got to 20-35 trips to the pot a day ... my buttocks is calloused and my poor outlet is more muscular than Arnold Swartzenager in his wildest dreams, I think I can use it to open non-twistable caps off bottles ... and my odors would at one time ... well - I did not need to dive under the covers or pull them over my wife's head ... my biggest problem was peeling the covers off the ceiling and closing the windows that seemed to open themselves after a tooter. I loved the meat sections in the stores as a really gross practical joke ... or letting loose in the middle of long isles where there was no escape for my victims once they entered the cloud - they had no place to turn and it stayed with them if they did not know they had to peel it off their clothing once administered ...That was some 20 years ago when I was still trying to make lemonaide out of life's lemons - till I have finally realized that I no longer have any sugar. Once again - I got IBS - D in the U.S. Army and I was too proud, young and stupid to seek further help once I was told back in 81 that there was really nothing to do for it and they released me from my servitude with 2 bags of maylox ...Since then, without any medical help of drugs and/or anything - prior to last week ... I had been seen for colon cancer that disappeared after a faith healing and the doctor who took the x-rays showing that my chest to my lower trunk was full of black - I was pooing black blood looked like coffee grounds, red blood and clots as big as my fist ... this of course all left me within 5 days of hands being laid upon me by the only prophesied work of these Last Days and the priests thereof. Bummer was that the doctor who saw me only gave me less than 6 weeks to live - so, I chewed his butt as to whom gave him such power to make such statements ... and;A week later, the doctor was driving that tractor trailer with the headlight, camera and the giant fog horn up my butt for a spin ... he was so freaked out to see that there was nothing in there ... he made statement that I had to be the wrong patient, because I had the intestines of a brand new baby - then he ordered his staff to get me dressed and get me "the hell out of my hospital !!!). Poor guy was so freaked that my medical records came up missing and everything ... I slept off the overdose of Demorall (with the help of my wife catching me as I bounced off the walls on the way out) in my car in the parking lot ... this was back in 1990.Needless to say - I came to the conclusion that doctors suck and to see such jealousy arise just because our Creator is merciful ... well - I developed no use for their continuous practicing ... hope some day they get it right and quit their practicing ...I have posted a couple other writings - lengthy, however; they explain much of our bodies workings and how eating "UNCLEAN" foods your scripture condemns is harmful ... so - I will not cover that, however; I am now down to 5-15 movements a day, little cramping pain at all ... and totally without any doctor's doings - I just kind of fell into what I have been doing as I have been lead by the World's Greatest Teacher in these Last Days - and; by my own gut feelings.My odors are so slight now that they are seldom noticed more than the sounds of whisping air ... actually; I feel kind of like I lost some sort of power by this loss, however; it is really simple to do and not as expensive as drugs or the toll they place upon/within the body and it's normal functions (our computer system as described in part in another of my postings today).First thing I did was I quit eating any scripturally unclean foods ... and I soaked all my clean meats in a koshering salt brine for at least 4 hours to remove all the blood from the meats, AND; I cooked them well done to kill off all the parasites that may be culprit in this IBS - D and even C. Face it - if our bodies were not under attack from some sort of parasites - we could have no diss ease ... ever, except what our thoughts might bring into play within our systems.I then undertook a very hearty cleansing program. I know that the thought of cleansing our pipes sounds kind of bogus if you squirt out everything you just ate within 15 minutes or so after it entered your mouth ... however; a great cleansing does not only cleanse, BUT: it gets the perstalisis more under control. For many, like John Wayne - the American Movie Star - he died and was found to have over 45 pounds of impacted fecal matter caking up his plumbing and was probably the major factor of his death. For him, it would have gotten his guts to start working again and he would have lost around 45 pounds of weight within a short period of time and regained much energy and got his system back on line instead of the permanent shut down. I know that my guts sounded like a coffee grinder 24/7 before I started taking intestinal cleanse number 1 and number 2 ... now I seldom even hear a girgle.Mind you, I take this formula still and it has in conjunction with my other cleanses - slowed down the urgency to vacate and I can seem to hold it much better than before and the pains are hardly noticed except at certain times of very high stress. My wonderful stink bombs that would have my friends trying to climb through the little wing window in the back of my V.W. Van - trying to sqeeze through it that they could fall to their certain death upon the highway at 65 miles per hour ... was ... an unbelievable fulfilling sight to behold, and; it is sorely missed to this very day. Only once in a blue moon when I get the combinations just right - can I come 1/10th of the industrial strength I used to possess on a daily basis.You would not believe the difference also of odor after a great liver cleanse, the kind that is some kind of phosphorus and pectin - drank once a day with a bunch of organic apple juice and on the third day a cup of olive oil slugged down - lay on your side for a while and then you can poop out tons of green pea looking things that are actually called liver stones, but; are actually your system's way of imprisoning very harmful parsites in a kind of calcium jail cell. Of course the liver cleanse helps the gall bladder also and I noticed right away that much of my marvelous stench had been sucked away from me ...I have done blood cleanses, bladder cleanses, parasite cleanses, I drink alcoline water on a regular basis, I take a product called cell food, and I do supplements on a regular basis ... all these things and I continue to cleanse over and over ... have allowed me to get some of my life to come about - outside the potty room and I have more time with my family of 7 wonderful children wherein I am the house dad - as I haven't left the house hardly ever in the last few years, however;I could leave my house with much more confidence than I could have had in the prior 25 years or so, as I can really take a handle on this and actually drive to Abilene, Texas - from my home in Clyde - some 22 miles, go to the store shopping and return without ever going into a public restroom (wherein I have developed a phobia about those cess pools of inconsiderate walking bug machines called human beings ...), and I return home allowing my children to go first and I go (more often than not) last. Some times it is a little thinner than coffee, however; because I can seem to hold it with my better than Arnold Swartzenager sphincter ... always a hit at a walnut cracking party ... my stool actually comes out like melted ice cream to a soft ice cream consistency!!I am TOTALLY AGAINST treating the symptoms of anything and letting the cause be held guiltless and remain. I hate drugs created by the worlds sorcerers as does our bible proclaim in even Revelation ... where it talks about those not allowed to enter in - the whoremongers and the sorcerers ... if you looked up what the word sorcerer means in a Strong's Concordance - you would see it means a pharmacist, a poisoner ... they poison our minds and place us into a stupor so bad we go to scratch our ears and wonder why our shoe is in our hand ... confusion of mind is for the gullable and the gullable believes his doctor without any hesitation ... as they write the sorcerer a check for the very visit that could have been avoided if he told us the truth from the get go ...Such is like the guy who went back to his hooker and threw her against the wall - screaming at her for giving him AIDS ... of course she - the hooker looked him straight in the eye and said - "NO SIR ... I did not give you AIDS ... you paid for it !!!)I hate to tell you that our condition may very well be from syphellis ... I know this sounds bizzar, however; connect the dots - in 1950's, 7 out of every 9 babies born were born with a genetic syphellis ... Sure I sound just like a California Nut, however; explain away why it is mandatory for a child born in the hospitals in America to immediately have a silver nitrate salve smeared into a baby's eyes at birth???See, syphellis causes blindness and the salve kills the syphellis before it can do it's job - it's job is to cause leisons in the retenas, just like when a guy or gal has a heart attack - it has recently been proven that you got to have clamidia that causes the initial infection and such summons the syphellis we have hiding in our spines and other parts of our bodies to the infections and it tears the heart's function to pieces. No, there is no cure for syphellis ... and guess what hepetitis C really is caused by??? Many other major problems are from syphellis that usually hides in the spine and can come out even some 20 years after hiding or 60 years of hiding ... and reap it's rewards.What syphellis does is it messes up our system's electrical circuitry and causes things to malfunction - wherein our body cannot fight it off properly because the messages have been scrambled - then it is too late at times to do anything for it other than to suffer the rest of one's life from the symptoms until death results.The damages can be reversed with the proper cleansing programs - of which I will not disclose, because; if one is cleansed of this demon ... this bug - and they go back out and do the things that invite such a bug back into their bodies - it will come back with a vengeance and 7 times worst than the original state they were in. Unless one is dedicated to total morality and steadfast in doing that which would not invite it back in ... I would absolutely refuse to expound upon it, however;I will only say that to ... NOT CURE ... as there is no cure legally that I could claim without a jail sentence from our loving doctors that only have the license to cure ... and no other - not even our Creator is supposed to cure anyone as he dosen't have a license from greedy men ... and since the doctors still haven't found a cure for the common cold (which myself, nor my family members have suffer from in the last 2 or 3 years ... maybe longer - but; we just haven't had any when everyone else around us was snotting ... we don't have any cure for certain ... no way !!!).There are four certain essential oils that have recently been outlawed to buy, along with vitamin C and anything that can help you - just not enforced at this time in America, however; knowing how to apply, when and where ... and then soaking in a bath of hot water with one cup of hydrogen peroxide at 35% added to it with a handful of kosher salt and to soak for a half hour after each session for 21 treatments ... this will chase the bugs out of you as they cannot stand to live in such an environment ... it is hard enough to live in the human body to begin with and when you make it more unwelcome - they leave through your sweat and other elimination avenues, however; if they are invited back ... you will not get rid of them again and you will suffer greatly.Eat oatmeal at least once a week as well as saur kraut at least once a week - your innards need it, and; get some kim chee that does not have unclean products in it like shrimp or oyster snot juices ... and eat a teaspoon to a tablespoon full with each meal - you will be amazed what it will do for you ... and if you do this and everyone comes down with the Avian Bird Flu and you don't ... just pretend you don't know why you ain't getting such a mutated bug.After all - there has been entire flocks of birds ... ummm, can't say cured because only a doctor with his poisons can cure anyone and they are still trying to cure the common cold without any success ... well, maybe I can say that a few flocks did not die from the Bird Flu when they were fed kim chee ... the Flu just kind of flew away ... and almost every single bird survived. There is power in fermented foods that you cannot even understand unless it were taught to you.You know where the Avian Bird Flue comes from? man having sexual relations with birds ... just like syphellis and gonnoreah (as well as many other deadly diseases) came from man laying with his vittels bebore they reached the table. Why else would it mutate to man and not to cows??? Your doctor and probably the richest preachers will tell you to only wear a condom ... The Peaceful Solution comes through education;Aintmyfault


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

[sarcasm]I agree with the poster above on every point. Never have I seen a more logical and well-thought-out series of arguments. If only I hadn't have had sex with those irritated chickens, I wouldn't have the IBS parasite. I thought the condom would protect me.[/sarcasm]Wow!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just a comment on the last avian flu thing







Flu viruses spread from respiratory system to respiratory system by one beastie (human or animal) coughing, sneezing, breathing the virus out and some other beastie getting it in their eyes/nose/mouth usually because they touch their eyes or eat something someone else contaminated.It has nothing to do with sex. And certainly not sex with animals.Most viruses have some ability to infect more than one species. Flu viruses are one that changes species fairly easily. Depending on which genes they have determines which species they spread easily in. Most of the humans that got bird flu are people who raise the birds and have a lot of exposure to the things they sneeze/cough/breathe on.K.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I doubt if Clyde has IBS at all. He just came here with his long winded comedy to entertain us. At least I hope that is what his intent was.


----------



## 21169 (Jan 23, 2006)

Howdy and thanks to I'll B Snookered, Kathleen M, Ph.D. and Joycein;Firstly I'll B Snookered ... thanks for the sarcasm - shows that you are still alive and functioning normal, and; I can appreciate your humor and dedication to remaining just as you were yesterday, as you are today ... and how you will be tomorrow and (hopefully not) forevermore. I am certain you have all the answers to our condition and that is why we are still in the shape we are in - trust the doctor and take his poisons that lead us to other problems than we had ... but; continue to believe that there isn't any way possible that we have this condition other than no other answer could be applied and that we suffer for no reason whatsoever ... our number was drawn from a hat in the heavens for the superior beings to torment us for their enjoyments, otherwise - the doctors would have an answer - no answer otherwise and no research allowed to refute. Sounds silly and confused, however; what concerning our condition makes sense? Your sarcasim was greatly appreciated and is looked forward to in the future, however; once science does confirm what I have said above - remember whom you heard it from first ... after all, did I not mention that I am a mental case brought on by untreated IBS for over 25 years? why not just humor me?Secondly, Dear Kathleen M, Ph.D.;Concerning the avian flue thing ...I do mean no disrespect as you have papers and an education far above most else and you should be regarded as one who should be trusted, and apparently the world's greatest doctors and scholors know such great things about this disease of bird flu - that it poses no more threat as all the answers are manifest? I must make statement however, that; in our almost recent history - Scholors gave much proof and evidence that the world was flat and if you sailed too far off - you would fall off the edge of the world ... be eaten by dragons and large sea creatures that inhabited the edge of the world ... and such truths could have one kicked out of the churches if they went against such ABSOLUTE KNOWLEDGE (calling such as a heresy) ... brought forth by our leading Scholors of the day.I appreciate your great education and ... I almost accepted it, however; I would wadger with you that if you did not breath anybodies AIR ... and you placed a plastic sheet up with complete disinfected air on your side of the room - and the guy or gal on the other side had the Flu or an AIDS (... I cannot say victim as there is no victim unless they are raped) virus and/or etc. ... the person on the other side with a hole cut in the plastic sheet dividing such - and you - while standing in the purified air on your side - placed your mouth on his or hers and you both slipped each other the tongue *without any air being transferred* for a little bit ... I would wadger that you would get the Flu, AIDS or most any other disease such a person was carrying - without breathing his/her air. What fair wager would you think should be applied? I apologize, however; I cannot fully believe what you stated when you said; "Flu viruses spread from respiratory system to respiratory system by one beastie (human or animal) coughing, sneezing, breathing the virus out and some other beastie getting it in their eyes/nose/mouth usually because they touch their eyes or eat something someone else contaminated."Even the statement by the Medical Association and Science that I do admittedly hold little faith in today - states that you can pick up the flue from door knobs and other items and/or etc. I hope you allow me the right to humbly disagree without being upset with me, as your opinion was taken quite jovial by myself and I was actually glad to see your comments - I must further humbly disagree with the rest of your comment from above;your next comment on the avian flu - the dreaded bird flu - was that; " It has nothing to do with sex. And certainly not sex with animals."Certainly I could not disagree with you if the Medical Association or the Scientific Community could or had come up with ANY ANSWER as to how these things are coming about. Sure, they say from contact - and I have no disagreement with this, however; WHAT IF ... say someone had sex with such an animal - goose, chicken (which was caught on camera and publicised ...), duck and/or etc., AND ... say that the human fluids that were left in an animal that was still left alive ... AND; the fluids that were NEVER MEANT TO BE MIXED ... like amonia and clorox or chlorine ... caused something to occur????Say that the little children that came to exposure of an animal that had mutated genes from such perversions of another - maybe they got eggs from the infected animal and raised them from it's youth ... and the disease was opened up - mutated and come into the child who was completely innocent? Certainly such a scenario could not exist, just as chlorine and amonia in a bucket hidden in a closet could not effect a child that opened the door and climbed in - closing the door behind them to play hide and seek ... certainly no harm could come to them from the acts of another?See Kathleen M, Ph.D.; my real problem with your statement is that I have raised birds from my youth ... and I am now 25 years of hell behind me at the age of around 46 ... I don't keep tract as there is no reason - I was born in 1959, however; I HAVE NEVER SEEN A BIRD SNEEZE OR COUGH ... and their breath can hardly move a candle flame.Now, there is a way to check to see if the chicken or bird should be used in soup - and that is by sticking your fingers up in there to see if there are any eggs left ... if there not, then no sense in feeding them, let them give back to you what you gave them ... food, however; such is not considered sex, however; could actually be considered part of the "contact" that is necessary for contacting such, and;What about the person whom had relations with such animals? Indeed - medical science claims that syphellis and gonnoreah cannot be contacted ... neither AIDS ... from sneezing or coughing ... being breathed upon ... and these of course are viruses - are then not? Please forgive my ignorance in these matters, however; is it not said that AIDS came from sex with the green African monkey ... syphellis and gonnoreah came from horses, goats and sheep???? Of course from having sex with them and the mixing of human bodily fluids and such - wherein animal fluids were also transfered up certain areas of the human man doing his abominable business with his vittles or a woman accepting fluids from such animals doing whatever abomination she had done ... and of course - Could not the offender of such beastiality spread it to others of his/her alleged species of the human race - unknowingly or knowingly to their partner that they are a chicken fu..... or whatever ... and such defiled fluids being swapped to and fro eventually end up with a serious problem? Please before you answer - consider that in my day - some 20 years ago ... that there were only around 5 STD's (sexually transmitted diseases) that we had to worry about - such as syphellis, gonnoreah, ... , , , bad breath ... ummm, crabs ... oh yeah, and too many phone calls afterwards - those were about the only 5 real threatening diseases around 20 years ago that a person had to be concerned with - was it not??? How then in the last 20 years ... no, let us be fair - 10 years ... how has there come to be OVER 125 STD'S THAT ARE LIFE THREATENING TO MANKIND AVAILABLE TO ALL HUNTING STUDS AND WANTING FEMALES ON THIS PLANET TODAY???Now, that would be a great answer to disprove how Avian flu has come about - after all ... has not the Avian flu always been a threat to mankind for as long as you can remember???? You will hear it soon enough in science manuals and medical journals and you will continue to laugh at me for my ignorance concerning this matter and many others, however; you can not back up your statements with fact ... though mine have not been proven as of yet - who wants to admit some creep has sex with a chicken or two and puts the whole world at risk??? Might as well kill the messenger, eh?From your profile you show you were lied to before ... guess what may be ongoing??? It is proven even mad cow disease can lay dormant on a park bench - in the sun for 50 years until one drop of water or other rejuvenating fluid comes into contact with it ... and it can you just by touching it.Are you aware that over 65% of all diseases known to man can be contacted in your grocery store's produce section? Kid with the snotty nose STEALS a grape with his buggie fingers - that simply touched another grape next to the one he stole ... and the guy who did not bother to wash his hands after having relations with whomever he could - and not taking even a bath afterwards - her history or what she is carrying not disclosed ... the guy shakes and don't bother to wash his hands - after all - he is proud of his new notch on his belt ... he goes to the moist grapes, reaches in to pull off the buggie grape from the snotty nosed kid and he in turn applies his trophy winnings from the great time before ... on the grapes surrounding the grape he STEALS ...Then of course he goes on to see which wet head of lettuce, cabbage and or etc. would be his best choice ... wrapping on the mellons and picking up the apples to sniff them ...Of course though Kathleen M, Ph.D.; you must be absolutely correct as to how viruses are spread ... these fruits and veggies cannot breath, sneeze or cough ... so - THEY ARE NO THREAT ..., however; I suggest you soak everything you get from the produce department in a heavy brine (by kosher, pickling salt and/or etc. even hydrogen peroxide at 35% added to the soak will be beneficial) solution BEFORE YOU EAT IT ... absolutely not could our conditions have come from us eating an apple not properly koshered on the way home from the grocery store that had sex fluids smeared on them from nasty humans wiping or shaking themselves off and not washing their hands prior to checking out our veggies ... naaahhhh just can't be - we must believe the doctors when they group us into a catagory of ... duhhh, I just don't know what you got - so .. .you are IBS - D or C ... that's what you are ... duhhhhhh.I meant no offense Kathleen M, Ph.D.; to you or your profession ... well, especially to you I meant no harm and mean no malice, however; if you can tell me absolutely why my condition is what it is and how to stop it without drugs and poisons that help a little and HARM ALOT ... then I will stop speaking of even your profession as most the problems we face, and I will hold your profession up as a newly created god.I know that having an open mind can be harmful - at one time my mind was so open - it fell out on the floor and then I had to be brain washed before it could be put back where it belonged ... hope we can be honest with each other in the future and I only hope the best for you - forever, and finally;Howdy and thanks Joycein;Why can't Clyde have IBS??? It was brought down here from Darmstadt, Germany, to New York and then to Clyde where I now live ... , and;Sorry ... but; entertainment is the best way to get points across that will stick with you for a long time - what I have stated is absolute truth whether you agree with it or not, it is ... and; I am sorry about the long wind - it is my fingers fault??? Just think though - I love you all enough to give this amount of time for your betterment and more to go on as you search out your problems (and mine) that we might find an answer ... you must admit - there are very few answers that amount to anything ... Toilet paper makes GREAT SENSE TO ME, more sense than all the doctors and the information available on this topic combined has made, and; I truly believe my opinions are educated and not off the cuff ... I realize it is hard to believe someone would use animals for sick pleasures - and it might be you or I who has to pay for such sinful actions - and the chicken fu.... never comes down with a single symptom, sucks - but; that is life and I am open for answers, are you open for suggestions???you all take care and please don't hate me - if you decide to do so - you will always take back seat to my own hatred toward my own self, none can be greater ...Peace comes through education, why learn war anymore;Aintmyfault


----------



## 19725 (Oct 3, 2005)

Aintmyfault;You have some good points but the average person is not going to read through all that. It would be better for all involved if you shorten up your posts. Plus I don't know what anything you said has anything to do with the topic.You don't have colon cancer but you still have IBS? In twenty words or less.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sorry--didn't realize you were the wellspring of all truth and knowledge in the world. I shan't bother you again.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Kathleen, the only thing that poster is the wellspring of is ignorance.







Sandi~


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I guess I should have used Schnook's sarcasm tags


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

I have NEVER, EVER said aloud "Oh My God" so many times while reading another's post before! Maybe it was all that scripture talk!







Figures. Just my luck. An outspoken, obviously intelligent person comes on here & is more against allopathic medicine than me & even better, believes IBS stems from infection like me, yet is unfortunately clearly suffering from brine intoxication, crossed-wires & makes Michael Jackson look as normal as Opie Taylor when it comes to being a bacteria-phobe...Have to ask aintmyfault, how do you draw the line of logic here~


> your next comment on the avian flu - the dreaded bird flu - was that; " It has nothing to do with sex. And certainly not sex with animals. Certainly I could not disagree with you if the Medical Association or the Scientific Community could or had come up with ANY ANSWER as to how these things are coming about. "
> 
> 
> > If you follow that logic, it means that you truly believe every thing the "medical community" can't find an answer to is caused then by humans having sex with animals. Do you think your IBS was caused by you having sex with animals??? (now, there's a question I never thought I'd ask...)


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

> quote:Kathleen, the only thing that poster is the wellspring of is ignorance.


What do you expect from someone who has sex with chickens ?


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

LOL Joyce...not just any old chickens, he refers to it as "_man laying with his vittles before they reached the table_". Those no good little "vittles"...obviously you can't trust 'em!Kathleen, your sarcasm and good humor came through loud and clear!







Sandi~PS, will any of us ever look at a chicken the same way?


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

> quote:Your sarcasim was greatly appreciated and is looked forward to in the future, however; once science does confirm what I have said above - remember whom you heard it from first ... after all, did I not mention that *I am a mental case* on by untreated IBS for over 25 years? why not just humor me?


I think that quote pretty much sums it up. Talissa, I must respectfully disagree with you. You claim this poster is obviously intelligent. I think the opposite. It is not that I believe everything I hear from the medical and scientific communities. They have obviously failed to determine what is wrong with me. Anyone who has ever read anything by me knows that I think doctors certainly do not have all the answers. However, I enjoy well-laid out arguments, which I do not see here. Sex with animals? Sure, it happens. A guy in Seattle died not too long ago because he allowed a horse to enter his rear end, thus causing massive internal damage. However, most people who get diseases don't do so through sex with animals.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

IBS, I can definitely see what you mean.However, it's possible to be intelligent, and ignorant at the same time, and apparently nuttier than a jar of Jif...Ignorant: "Lacking education or knowledge"


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Talissa,Now we are waxing philosophical, but I agree that is possible to be very intelligent yet ignorant (uneducated). However, I feel that intelligence is directly correlated with one's ability to lay out a logical train of thoughts, which I do not see that here.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

lol...now I'm a little worried. See, I followed his extraordinarily colorful line of reasoning until the bit abt bird flu from beastiality!hmmm...


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

Just wondering how you all are doing on the "WHIFF". Am willing to try anything that maybe able to help. Devrom also eliminates odor from BM, or at least greatly reduces it, and people were saying just because the bm odor went away it still didn't help with LG. Anyways I am also still doing the cottonball thing even though some people said it still did not help at all. How did you do Arnie with the cottonball and everyone else who experimented with it?? Anyways haven't posted for awhile because sometimes it seems when I think about it alot it's worse. Love to hear how any of your progresses are doing because we are probably going to be the only ones who find the solution to this. Thanks







I also have been trying my best to just relax and be less nervous and anxious and this seems to have helped quite a bit.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Talissa--Oh there is sex going on, but between the viruses not the peeps with the animals.If someone gets co-infected with human flu virus (from a human by normal non-sexual means) and an animal flu virus (from caring for sick animals and even if they don't sneeze or anything they got snot and the virus gets out somehow, if it didn't it wouldn't spread through a flock, or a herd of pigs the other major source of flu viruses) the viruses can swap genes.The swaping of genes is the essence of sex. All the rest is just...um.... packaging







Most of the more virulent flu viruses seem to arise in areas where you got lots of birds and or pigs living in very close quarters with lots of people, so the chances are high sooner or later different viruses are going to meet up in someone and gene swap. It is like how antibiotic resistance can spread from the bacteria you live with just fine to a pathogen that wanders in. Long term survival of anything including viruses often depends on being able to mix and match genes. It is why there are few exclusively asexual anything running around. They may do the bulk of reproduction that way, but usually there is some mechanism by which once in awhile they get to swap genes with someone.K.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Kathleen is pretty much dead on. JM,I am buying the whiff ingredients separately because I don't want the FOS. The yucca and chlorophyll arrived today. I'll let you know on the progress.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

> quote:The swaping of genes is the essence of sex. All the rest is just...um.... packaging










Educational, and entertaining! Great explanation.Its very productive "sex" too--esp in regards to antibiotic resistance. That gene swapping enables the newly-tweaked little guys to resist antibiotics by pumping the antibiotics out, blocking the drugs, and some can even produce enzymes that destroy the antibiotics. It's amazing...not good amazing. just amazing.Not to get back on topic or anything...But I've been controlling my chronic diarrhea for the past 4 yrs or so largely by high dosing psyllium. I stopped it yesterday, and today, for the first time in (selective) memory, today, my sh*t stank. It's disgusting. I can see why you guys want it changed. This is reason enough to go back on the high fiber!!


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

For me the best fiber is Wheat n Bran cereal. A cup full with olive oil sprinkled on and toasted in the micro wave. Really. It helps keep me going, w/well formed stool, not little marbles. and it, the $hit, don't stink. But the gas that leaks out does. That is why I haven't ordered Whiff yet. And like Snooks, I don't want the FOS cause it more gas.


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

OK you guys, started the WHIFF today and I'm having alot of gas. Not good when your in my situation. Is that why alot of you are buying the yucca separately?? Need some help as to what I should do. I hate being gassy and having LG!!


----------



## 20096 (Jan 15, 2006)

JM - my (and others) experience with starting up on Whiff is that gas production can increase for a week or so (10 days max) while the bacterial turnover occurs in the intestines. One guy did tell me his gas was so bad his dog left the room, but the did ultimately subside and Whiff achieved its desired effect. I'm sorry that I couldn't figure out a way to do this without the fermentation side effects!Steve


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Have any of you tried charcoal?Sandi~


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

charcoal didn't work for me. and someone said (flux I think) that it don' work when it gets wet. Anyway some of us that have tried it found it didn't help much.There isn't much that we haven't tried.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

> quote:One guy did tell me his gas was so bad his dog left the room,


My dog ran off and never did come back. The neighbors shut the windows when I go outside in the summer. and little birds sitting up in the trees drop over dead. So I guess a little more of the odorous wind wouldn't be noticed.


> quote:LOL Joyce...not just any old chickens, he refers to it as "man laying with his vittles before they reached the table". Those no good little "vittles"...obviously you can't trust 'em!


LOL, Sandi~,That gives a new meaning to the old saying,"He goes to bed with the chickens."


----------



## 13974 (Aug 18, 2005)

jm the reason you are getting that reaction is because of the fruit sugars or FOS in the mix I think- bad for anybody with any sensitivity to it thats why some try to buy the yucca separately but that can be hard to do if you are outside the United StatesPlease someone post a weblink to a reliable source where you can buy yucca online. where it arrives safely and securely Hopefully somewhere that does international shipping. My health food store doesnt have itPlease can someone post their results on whether the yucca or yucca and FOS combined is actually working for them???


----------



## 20096 (Jan 15, 2006)

Go to www.google.com and then click on the "froogle" link. Then type in "yucca schidigera" in quotes. A multitude of sources will come up and then you can check on whether they offer international delivery.Steve


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I went to the Health Food place this AM and ask for Yucca. (No place else ever heard of it, altho I had found it on line.) When she saw me coming she opened the outside door & propted it open. It was 50 outside so she was letting a lot of warm air out. But I go there alot so she knew what to expect. PHEW. She is a nice lady and I buy my probiotics there mostly because she is nice. Anyhow she said they didn't carry it anymore. I think I am going to go ahead and order from Steve, cause like I said before he is trying to find a product that will help us. So the check goes in the mail Monday. Just hope it don't over gas me but then it can't get any worse than it already is.







Thanks Steve for all your time and $$ spent on this.Joycein


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ya has anyone tried the charcoal? It worked for me!


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Most of us have tried it without success.







They say it don't work when it gets wet.







But whatever the reason it didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

The charcoal worked for me I think. I only stopped taking it because I had a remission from LG. Its back now (knew it couldn't stay away for long) so I think I will give the charcoal a try again. Not sure why Flux said it doesnt work when its wet. It's what hospitals use to treat poisoning. And with little kids who can't take pills, the charcoal is in a slurry (mixed with liquid), so if it didn't work wet, why would hospitals use it this way?


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

Question for you Joycein -It sounds like you have LG really bad from reading your posts.Did you start out by only having it from time to time and it just got worse over the years?


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Mine first atarted when I was 19 or 20. At first I noticed that I had some extra gas but since I didn't smell it I ignored it. But then people kept making jokes.Thru the years I think it has gotten worse or else I came to realize just how bad it was. And mine is BAD. Now people just ignore me for the most part cause they know their words fall on my deaf ears. Not really but what can you do?














Everytime I tried something new I was sure that it would help, but it didn't. Just got use to living as a recluse I guess. Having a hubby that stays with me is wonderful but some times I have to go places with him, and even he seems to enjoy mentioning it. Which makes me feel worse, but I don't want to be alone ya know.I always think that there are people with worse things, so learn to live with it like the Doctors say.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Does LG stand for leaky gas? I'm sure you've all tried changing your diet and everything else, but it really seems that what you eat would have a huge effect on the odor? Joyce, it sure sounds like an awful thing to have to deal with, but you have a great attitude.







Sandi~


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

It is my new found Faith in Jesus Christ that keeps me going. Before that I wanted to die every day.


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

Is anyone doing any good on the Whiff or Yucca experiment? Please post back if it has helped. It seemed like we were all talking about it and going to try it to see if it would help at all. Of course I'm thinking if it did work you all would be posting back!!


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I to am wondering about the Yucca. I sent for the Whiff but my check came back cause I had the wrong address. I haven't reordered yet cause I have a shelf full of stuff that didn't work. Where is YOLO?


----------



## 19725 (Oct 3, 2005)

Been on Wiff for just over a month and I have seen no diference. I think you are right, if it was working for someone, they would have reported back. This group is very aware of devistating this illness is would help us fellow LG'r if they thought they found something that worked.Haven't heard from Whiff Steve for a while either.Still have a bottle and a half left. Not giving up (probably not ordering anymore either).


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

I am so sorry for you lg'ers. I never knew this existed till I started reading here. You people are very brave and I'm sure by sharing your stories you are helping a lot of people.I hope you all find a solution.







Sandi~


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

Hi guys,yucca is still working for me. The smell is still lessened and I will not stop taking them. Before, when I passed gas it smelled just like a bad bad neighborhood sewage leak. I mean, retch and why oh why would it smell so bad. Anyhoo, there is still a smell but it certainly is down a few notches. I really appreciate it. Also, I haven't been taking the probiotics lately due to waiting too late to reorder and the yucca is doing fine on it's own. So, yucca all the way for me. Every little bit helps. God, the smell would literally make me want to cry because it was so effing humiliating. I mean, I would forget sometimes and wonder if it was an open sewage somewhere then remember, no that's moi. It's okay to laugh but still, I'm being honest. And I have been wondering how others are doing. I mentioned whiff because I thought maybe the probiotics would add to the effect. You can get a bottle of yucca straight from a health food store and try it, or ask them to order you a bottle. I take three with every meal.


----------



## 20096 (Jan 15, 2006)

Responding to Cheap Seats -- a couple things: First (and I'm guessing you already know the list of odiferous foods), please make sure you aren't exacerbating the odor with sulfur-rich foods like brocolli, etc. Second, if you weigh over 150 pounds, you should try taking three Whiff caps a day. Let me know what happens, please!StevePS - I hadn't been on the IBSgroup site for a while, but I'm not ignoring you all!


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

What is Yucca actually used for?Is it an internal deoderizer?I can't find much about it on the internet.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

yolo says they use it in chicken feed so that the chicken poop don't stink. but those chickens just think their $hit don't stink







Not ture


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

> quote:I'm not using the chlorophyll product and here are some things I found on yucca."Yucca extracts are extensively used for ammonia and odor control in pig and poultry-raising facilities and in dog and cat foods. Yucca saponins, and perhaps other components of yucca as well, have ammonia-binding activity. When added to the diet, yucca saponins pass through the digestive tract unabsorbed and are excreted in the feces. In the excreta, the yucca components bind to ammonia and certain other odiferous compounds and prevent them from being released into the air.Yucca helps to reduce odors arising from stools and urine."Sadly, it most often comes up with something on animals. While chlorophyll is always billed as the antistink pill. I tried chlorophyll way back when and only wish that I'd heard of yucca instead, which is actually working.


Here is what yolo first wrote about yucca


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Sandi,Don't feel sorry for us, but the next time you get around someone who had bad gassy odor. Most probably it is something they can do nothing about, but they are trying to find help for.


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

When I was searching for other odor products, the only thing I found on the internet about Yucca and odor had to do with decreasing the smell of animal feces . Since I couldn't come across any sites explaining the human application of this product nor recommended doses I just skipped over Yucca. But since Yolo is having some success I may try it in a couple of months . . . maybe. Hopefully it won't be like Devrom - I know it helped with forced gas smell and helped a little with leaky gas but then it had no effect on LG smell at all.Personally I wouldn't try Whiff because of the FOS. I haven't met any IBS person yet who can consume it and not bloat up completely and get excessive gas. It's the active ingredient in Metagenics Ultra Clear Sustain and, man, I never had so much gas in my entire life! - it even surpassed the amount of gas I got taking the Lactose Intolerance breath test







Did help with BMs though.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Amngrl,hi







:Metagenics Ultra Clear Sustain is not IBS friendly that's true.These FOS seems to cause damages among us.They are everywhere in probiotics i think.Perhaps it explain why i bloat with most of these products.


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

Smelly1, it would be great if you gave it a try! Maybe I can find out if it's working at all and if not I'll just stop taking them. You do need to take a few with each meal (8 is the recommended dose a day). It might take a few days to go into effect. I'm going to take one more effort and order Yucca. Ordered Whiff but makes me gassy and bloated when I think possibly the Yucca itself would work just as good, (well, according to Yolo). Hopefully you might give this a try also since we've had one LG'er with somewhat success. I'll talk to you guys later and don't forget to post back!! I was also wanting to ask Smelly1 if you think the cottonball thing worked at all? Just wondering if I should still be using it if it's not helping.


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

Joycein, at least you have a hubby that's honest with you about the smell. I think my husband thinks I'm crazy but deep down I'm sure he has opinions about it. Unless for some strange reason he can't smell it himself, which does not make any sense, but I'm starting to believe everyone else can smell it but him. Of course I can't ever smell it so it wouldn't be crazy to say he can't smell it either. I think those of you who can smell it should feel more fortunate. Your not always wondering, "Do I stink right now?" I was cleaning today and wondering since I was sweating, hence the wetness which is usually LG, if I smelled or not. I don't think I would be worrying as much if I could smell it because I wouldn't think I was imagining it. Also, does anyone else wonder if their house also smells? I see myself constantly spraying deodorizer in hopes my house don't stink! Also, anymore Yucca updates on LG?


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

Sorry to keep on posting but I have another question. Is it Nature's Way Yucca Stalk OR Nature's Way Yucca AR? Which one do you use Yolo and what is the website? The AR formula I can only find in 425mg. Don't know about the stalk. I didn't realize there were different kinds of Yucca. Anyways please post back as I will order some


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

> quote:Joycein, at least you have a hubby that's honest with you about the smell.


He wasn't always, He use to swear he didn't smell anything but after a couple of really embrassing events he finally just quit denying he could smell it. BUT he won't talk about it. As for do I worry about my house smelling. yes it smells bad,







The grand kids had no problem letting me know that. Kida are so honest.







I found some a Glade oil plug in air fresheners that help cover up the smell. Opening the windows helps alot too.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

See that AD above *Fishy Vaginal Odor?*I clicked on it and all of a sudden I heard this lady talking and only hearing out of one ear I couldn't figure out who came into my room and was talking







DUH.







Anyway my problem isn't vaginal. Nor fishy smelling but I wonder if this would somehow help with stinky gas too?


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

I tried the yucca, and it had a yucc-y side effect. It made me constipated, thus increasing the feeling of IE and the associated odor. I am, therefore, done with that plant.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh, my problem is also not vaginal...well maybe it is...women don't seem to like the smelly dudes.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Likewise, with men and the smelly gals


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

LOL!!


----------



## SoLo Dina (Oct 23, 2005)

Yucca had a nasty side effect for me too. But I think it might be because of the magnesium that was in it. Every time I take anything with magnesium, I seem to smell even worse. Does anyone else get that reaction from magnesium? Anyway, maybe I'll try using some yucca without the magnesium and see what happens. Later!C/D and LG 22 years.


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

I can't take anything with magneseium either solo. Gary


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

I just ordered some Yucca. I made sure I didn't get the one with magnesium since there has been complaints. It's Arizona Natural Products and it did not list magnesium so hopefully it doesn't have it. Smelly1, was wanting to know if your going to try the Devrom and possibly the Yucca? Please post back on your results! I also wanted to know if you still use the cottonball or just gave up on it because it wasn't working. Don't know if I should still use it since it can be a nuisance sometimes. But if you think it helps some than I guess it's worth it. Thanks


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Did you get the yucca with stalk or root? I think the one made one from stalk is the one you need. Not sure.


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

I saw a post by the Whiff guy to look for "Yucca Schidigera" which it says it is. It seemed to be the only few with no magnesium. Hopefully it will do. I purchased it on vitacost.com. It is the root. Can someone tell me if you buy the stalk or the root? I'm confused


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi jm. Yes, I am going to try the Devrom, Joyce here on the site has very generously donated two bottles to me. So I will give it a go. From the comments on the yucca I may not try that. Besides, I like to concentrate on one thing at a time. Although I haven't used the cotton balls in a while I still carry them in the baggie in my purse. If I have to attend a meeting or something that makes me nervous and activates my LG I use them. I am really trying to not think about it too much. (very hard to do, I must admit)I want to try to be as normal as possible and maybe this will help me. KInd of like "out of sight, out of mind" but in my case its not sight I am worried about!One more thing, I have really been doing good at adding fibre to my diet as the specialist suggested. I now eat flax seed bread, ground flax seeds in yogurt, fruit and lots of water. I must say this has made my bowel movements much more predictable (in fact I now go up to 4 times a day) and that seems to be a big help with the LG.As soon as the Devrom shows up I will give it a go and report back. Oh how I would love to be able to go to a pub again with my friends without having to worry....Anyway, enough of my rambling. Take care everyone


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Oh to be Fart Free.


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

The product I'm using is the yucca stalk. good luck


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

OK, I think I just wasted $10.00 on the wrong thing! I got the root. Does that mean it's not going to work? Is there any Yucca with no magnesium? I think all of Nature's Way has magnesium. If anybody knows please post back


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

I don't think it matters, that's just what I have. the main thing is that it has saponins in it.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

yoloHow can you know it works?Can you detect the odor yourselv?I have to depend upon others reactions and sometimes they react and other times I know I am leaking and they don't react, so how can one tell.??


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

I've always been able to smell myself and I'm sure of it. The thing about people who have smelled you in the past, or have even HEARD rumors that you smelled and never smelled you themselves, will act like you stink and say things. I don't even think they are breathing around you so they don't know if you smell that day or not, they assume you are and say something rude. Sometimes. So I'd say go somewhere that no one there knows anything about you and get close around them and see what happens. Like a church way off somewhere. that's the only way I can say. Like now I am taking classes and nobody is acting frightened of getting near me. They don't know anything about my past. And the yucca helps my nerves when it comes to the leaking gas. I know this is nerve related for me.


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

I got the Yucca today and was wondering how much I should take. It says on the bottle take 2 as a Dietary Supplement but was wondering how many I should take as far as odor is concerned. I'm thinking about 5 a day, maybe 2 each time I eat. I'm not seeing though how taking this will be much defferent than Devrom as far as eliminating odor but will give a go anyways. The Whiff just makes me to bloated and gassy and I can't stand to feel that way (unless I knew it worked 100%in the long run) but am not willing to take right now. About how many do you take Yolo? And have you ever tried Devrom personally??


----------



## 23709 (Dec 8, 2005)

i ordered and have tried the flat-d thing you put in your underwear. it's sort of like a maxi pad that goes over your butt, and filters the smell through some sort of carbon filter. it really helps a lot. when i wear it, i either can't smell the gas, or if it's an insanely deadly putrid one, it lessens the smell to wear it's not really a problem or embarrasing. it might take a while to get used to, but I'm really glad i have it. i'm trying to eat better to manage the gas. when I don't overeat i don't get gassy, but i have an emotional eating problem that is very hard to control, and the flat-d thing helps. i don't have the link, but do a google search for it. i relate to everyone on here about the humilation and embarrasement, i have so many stories...


----------



## yolo (Jan 15, 2002)

jm, I take three with each meal (each capsule is 490mg). I just started taking Devrom (two) along with it last week. One thing that I've noticed is that if I have diarhea the smell really can't be helped by much. When I'm back to normal or constipated it's back to being effective. The Devrom is causing a little diarhea so I'll have to wait until I'm normal to see the real effects of the two together. If no significant difference, I will drop devrom I guess. Or if I can't get back to normal. Sorry so graphic but how else do you talk about it.


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey everyone, those who are taking the Yucca, any updates?


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

Yolo, any updates on the Yucca and Devrom? I bought Yucca but afraid I might have bought the wrong one (Yucca Root) from Arizona Natural. Can you give me the website for the ones you find effective? Also I stopped taking Devrom for awhile after hearing no comments and now after not taking them I'm started to hear comments how I smell again. Coincidence or not, I think I'll start back on them again. Was at a birthday party today and two people made comments on a smell and started checking some diapers. I wanted to die thinking it was me. My husband of course when we got back in the car said he did not smell anything and asked me if I ever had a bad experience with odor issues. This is really embaressing to talk about with your husband!! Anywho please post back


----------



## 22234 (May 6, 2005)

Almost forgot, Arnie how are you also doing on the Yucca? Was looking through posts and noticed you had bought some also. Was thinking if it was effective you would have reported a cure a long time ago







Anyways just wanted to see how you were and if anything was working for you all.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

> quote:Was at a birthday party today and two people made comments on a smell and started checking some diapers. I wanted to die thinking it was me.


That happens to me too. One day a lady had twins w/her and she said SOMEONE is stinky.I took it that she meant me since I was standing close and could not smell anything. I have helped change enuf baby diapers and I could always smell when they needed a change. But I cannot smell myself.jm I know what you mean about talking to your hubby aout it. Mine use to say he smell nothing and then one time we were out and someone came up to my face and told me I smelled. After that he did not deny smelling anything but won't talk aboutit either. It would be so much better if they did, as we need someone to talk to.


----------

